# Early Huffman balloon tired bike Copake find



## bikewhorder (Apr 12, 2019)

So apparently you needed to have rust goggles on to see this because it sat there most of the day before I saw it and even when I showed it to people after I bought it it didn't seem to register as to what it was with them either. Just looking for any and all information I can find on this bike.  Nicer examples or catalog pictures would be great thanks.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## catfish (Apr 12, 2019)

Great find!


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 12, 2019)

Bet its about a 35-36

http://www.nostalgic.net/1935-dayton-streamline/picture_21




http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle83/picture195





"Full Boogie" model Dayton D34E
http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle79


----------



## bentwoody66 (Apr 12, 2019)

Looks to be an electrified model, I believe D35E Was the model number.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bentwoody66 (Apr 12, 2019)

Sorry D34E was the model designation.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldbikes (Apr 12, 2019)

Score!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Apr 12, 2019)

Nice score, i had one once and the badge read Huffman LAfrance on it. Same frame style and everything! I will try to find a pic of it for you!


----------



## hoofhearted (Apr 12, 2019)

*Huffman used three different Fork Crowns in 1937.*

*>>> Earliest was ''Pinch Shoulder''.*

*>>> Followed by the Center-Peak ''Puptent'' (the most infre-*
*......quently used of all).*

*>>> Last was the ''Airfoil-Type'' ... looked like a cross-*
*......section of a wing.*

*You are very fortunate @bikewhorder  .....*

*..... patric*





\


----------



## John G04 (Apr 12, 2019)

Walked by that probably 5 times had no idea it was a huffman! Nice score!


----------



## dfa242 (Apr 13, 2019)

John G04 said:


> Walked by that probably 5 times had no idea it was a huffman...



You're not the only one, John - sometimes it takes a diligent student of the hobby like Bikewhorder to school us all.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 13, 2019)

I saw this pic posted yesterday and wasn't exactly sure what it was either. Nice crusty score!


----------



## manuel rivera (Apr 13, 2019)

bikewhorder said:


> So apparently you needed to have rust goggles on to see this because it sat there most of the day before I saw it and even when I showed it to people after I bought it it didn't seem to register as to what it was with them either. Just looking for any and all information I can find on this bike.  Nicer examples or catalog pictures would be great thanks.
> 
> View attachment 979470
> 
> ...



 That is so true!  That was my friend bike I didn't know he had it until he sold it. LoL!


----------



## bentwoody66 (Apr 13, 2019)

Scott M. has a badge listed on ebay that will fit this.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Princeton (Apr 13, 2019)

This guy was not doing a very good job of guarding that crusty pile , over next to his bed.....he was eyeballing my sandwiches and cookies ,while trying to get in my van....real nice dog , though.....


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 13, 2019)

Whoops I was asleep in the back


----------



## Mark Mattei (Apr 13, 2019)

Similar but not a Huffman, Shelby?


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 13, 2019)

Mark Mattei said:


> Similar but not a Huffman, Shelby?View attachment 979832
> View attachment 979833
> 
> View attachment 979834
> ...




1936 colson

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/pre-1937-colson-serial-number-project.128901/page-3#post-1010515


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 13, 2019)

bentwoody66 said:


> Scott M. has a badge listed on ebay that will fit this.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk




Scott does have a beautiful Dayton badge for sale on Ebay but it is not time period correct for this bike.


----------



## Re-Cyclist (Apr 14, 2019)

I might have the chain guard for this bike.


----------



## Re-Cyclist (Apr 15, 2019)

I think that this is 1937-38 Huffman, and Monark Silver King.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 15, 2019)

Re-Cyclist said:


> I think that this is 1937-38 Huffman, and Monark Silver King.
> 
> View attachment 980968
> 
> View attachment 980969



Period universal guard that was also original on several bikes of the era.


----------



## John (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## John (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## John (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## John (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## John (May 25, 2019)




----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 26, 2019)

Here is one Huffman badged _Fleetwood_ for Firestone:


----------



## badbob (Aug 6, 2020)

Thank you Scott.


----------



## mickeyc (Aug 7, 2020)

Seeing that your bike is essentially paintless (brazing joints obvious) it might look good like I have my Road Master.  It was essentially the same.  I just had a light sand blast and hit it with matte clear to preserve.  Haven't installed chain guard and rack yet.


----------



## Oldnut (Jun 2, 2021)

Found this one local


----------



## Balloonoob (Jun 2, 2021)

@Oldnut Perhaps a ladies Dayton chaining? It seems a little small.  Have you gone searching for original paint under the blue? Do the fenders look to be stainless? I like it a lot!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 2, 2021)

Nope, it's not a Colson double bar... | Classic Balloon Tire Bicycles 1933-1965
					

...it's a Huffy!  A few weeks ago, I was about to leave work and lock up my toolbox when my Spidey Sense kicked in and I had the urge to check The Cabe once more...just as this amazing early Huffman was listed for sale. The last thing I needed was another bike, but it was just too cool to pass...




					thecabe.com


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 2, 2021)

Oldnut said:


> Found this one localView attachment 1423034
> View attachment 1423037
> 
> View attachment 1423036




Betting this one was an "Electrified" version going by the fender ferrule and inside wire retaining clip/screw.


----------



## Oldnut (Jun 3, 2021)

Balloonoob said:


> @Oldnut Perhaps a ladies Dayton chaining? It seems a little small.  Have you gone searching for original paint under the blue? Do the fenders look to be stainless? I like it a lot!



Yea it’s a girls ? Looking for a mens


----------

